# Look 595 riding with elastomers



## virtualelvis (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone here ride with the maximum number of spacers on their seatmast? I am looking at getting a good deal .. really good deal on a 595 .. I have a 585 ..
But I think I am going to need 3.5cm of elastomer spacers added...
Is this a really bad idea.. ? I tend to only have a frame for 1 year before I try something else.. but I have been reading about bulging elastomers and squeaky seatmasts...
Any help would be greatly appreciated.. thanks


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I use a 695 and thus Epost with red elastomers.. which is the medium. Also comes with grey(soft) and black (hard) although I never even tried the others. I dont think max'n out the spacers is going to change the ride, the spacers are not made out of the same material as the elastomer anyways.


----------



## virtualelvis (Jun 14, 2010)

How many spacers do you have in your post?
Ok I guess my question should include the spacers.. I don't fully understand the post.
Does anyone ride with 3-4 cm of spacers in their Epost? Does it creak or feel weird in anyway?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I use 1 spacer.. a thin one. I've used 2 before one thick one thin.. No issues


----------



## virtualelvis (Jun 14, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> I use 1 spacer.. a thin one. I've used 2 before one thick one thin.. No issues


Thank you.. I called look and they still say it's ok to use 3cm of spacers.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought a used frame and I tend to ride frames that are smaller than I should so I have he entire stack of spacers installed. No weirdness nor noise as far as I can tell.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

As you state, LOOK recommend setting up with no more than 30mm of spacers. I would imagine that structural integrity (ie safety) of the seat post is the concern when running more than 30mm, rather than it creaking or feeling weird.
Sorry that I've no useful experience to help you, other than these thoughts.


----------



## virtualelvis (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks.. Turns out I will only need 3cm . it should be fine.. Now I just need $500 more dollars and it's mine.. Getting close..


----------

